# Infected gills treatment?



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

The other day I started a betta sorority (as some of you may know), and had a tank leak mishap after one day. All the girls have been in isolation ever since. While I didn't see any injuries at the time, I noticed this morning that one of the girls has open red sores on her gills. They have all been getting 100% water changes everyday because their tanks are so small. I added some salt to the injured girl. Is there anything else that I can or should be doing?


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to mention that she's active and has a healthy appitite if this makes a difference.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd keep a close eye on her and stay with the salt. Sounds like some sort of parasite. If so any anti-parasitic should work just be careful dosing.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been sticking with the salt for the past couple days, and while the soars have gone from a bright red to a pinkish color, the soars themselves don't seem any smaller. If this is a parasite, should I keep her alone or would it be ok to put her in the sorority? I don't want to risk the other girls getting it too. I have not yet put the bettas in the tank.


----------

